# Developing 400ISO Film shot at 100 ISO?



## jenzak (Jan 26, 2014)

So, I went on a shoot today and started shooting with rolls of 400ISO Ilford HP5 120 film in my Pentax 6x7. I didn't realize until after I shot two rolls that the camera was set to 100 ISO. I had used an external light meter, as the in-camera meter is broken, so my camera settings were metered for 400ISO film. 

My question is, will the fact that the camera was set on 100ISO affect the film at all since it was still metered for 400 speed film? Should I pull process the film or just process it as normal? 

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## gsgary (Jan 27, 2014)

If your handheld meter was at iso400 and those setting were used it will make no difference


----------



## Scuba (Jan 27, 2014)

Not a film expert but the ISO setting on the camera is for the meter if I'm not mistaken, so since you used an external meter set properly to your film ISO then the images should be properly exposed and therefore should be developed normally.


----------



## compur (Jan 27, 2014)

jenzak said:


> My question is, will the fact that the camera was set on 100ISO affect the film at all since it was still metered for 400 speed film?



No. The Pentax 6x7, even with a working meter prism, is manual exposure only. The meter's ISO setting or readings have no effect on the shutter speeds or aperture settings.

The only time that a camera's ISO setting affects exposure is when the camera has an auto-exposure mode and that mode is in use.

By the way, are you sure your meter is not working? When using the metered prism it must be attached to the camera _before _the lens is mounted or the lens will not couple to the meter and the meter will appear to not work. With the metered prism attached, remove the lens, make sure it is set to "Auto" aperture and then re-mount the lens. Then turn on the meter and see if it works.


----------



## jenzak (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you all for the help! I developed my rolls normally (for 400ISO) and they came out totally fine. Phew!


----------

